# Different Frame



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

How stable are these to shoot? I noticed the other night shooting my Axiom Ocularis that I barely touch my palm.


----------



## Psychobilly78 (12 mo ago)

I was really interested in those myself along with the regular secret agent slingshots. I think they look comfortable but i went the more traditional route...


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> How stable are these to shoot? I noticed the other night shooting my Axiom Ocularis that I barely touch my palm.
> View attachment 361192


The question is “How stable are YOU to shoot that frame?”

Not a good choice if you are still learning to shoot. A frame like this needs good technique and pouch control.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Palmettoflyer said:


> The question is “How stable are YOU to shoot that frame?”
> 
> Not a good choice if you are still learning to shoot. A frame like this needs good technique and pouch control.


Thanks that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Psychobilly78 (12 mo ago)

Palmettoflyer said:


> The question is “How stable are YOU to shoot that frame?”
> 
> Not a good choice if you are still learning to shoot. A frame like this needs good technique and pouch control.


Thanks for the advice...you just might have saved my fingers from learning a painful lesson. 😖


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Psychobilly78 said:


> Thanks for the advice...you just might have saved my fingers from learning a painful lesson. 😖


...more like the back side of your hand from an ammo hit.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Thanks that's what I'm looking for.





RonanMcLlyr said:


> How stable are these to shoot? I noticed the other night shooting my Axiom Ocularis that I barely touch my palm.
> View attachment 361192


Actually, this is a very good comment and observation by you. Good frame technique for pinch grip or thumb brace, is not a death grip on the handle. You should be holding by the forks (one way or another) and the handle is there to be controlled by your smaller fingers. Meaning the angle of the forks in relation to the target is positioned by your 3 lower fingers. Thumb and pointer finger hold the frame.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Palmettoflyer said:


> The question is “How stable are YOU to shoot that frame?”
> 
> Not a good choice if you are still learning to shoot. A frame like this needs good technique and pouch control.


What makes it a bad choice for a beginner?


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> What makes it a bad choice for a beginner?


Not so much a bad choice, but you need to have a good understanding of how to shoot a slingshot. 

First point is that the frame is small. To shoot any frame properly, it has to held at just the right orientation relative to the bands and the target. This is often referred to as square or perpendicular to the bands and parallel to the target. This is true especially with TTF frames like that in the picture above. TTF frames are often a challenge for a novice shooter. Meaning that if you have ever had a frame hit shooting a standard frame, then the basic mechanics of holding the frame, pulling bands back at an angle, or bending the pouch on release will cause bad things to happen. With a TTF frame the margin of error is smaller than with a OTT style frame. Simply the given size of the little frame makes it harder to hold at the correct position.

Second point. The frame pictured above, and the other secret agent frames typically have a narrow fork width. Most novice shooters will struggle with aiming a fork width much less than 85mm. Check to make sure the fork width of the frame is within your ability to shoot. Smaller fork widths are more common in the butterfly style of shooting and not considered a good idea when first learning the basics.

Third point, these small frames require good finger strength to hold per point 1. Some of these frames include a ring or hole to put your finger thus inherent safety is built in as there is no lanyard. Some of these designs only have grooves to hold onto and could potentially slip out of the hold hand.

If you feel confident in your shooting and technique, If you have shot 1000's of shots and don't know what a fork hit is, If you have good strong fingers and wrist, then by all means give it a try. They are fun to shoot. 

There may even be some other points that I missed, but this is my initial thoughts.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ditto what Palmetto said,and they are are pocketable too


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Not so much a bad choice, but you need to have a good understanding of how to shoot a slingshot.
> 
> First point is that the frame is small. To shoot any frame properly, it has to held at just the right orientation relative to the bands and the target. This is often referred to as square or perpendicular to the bands and parallel to the target. This is true especially with TTF frames like that in the picture above. TTF frames are often a challenge for a novice shooter. Meaning that if you have ever had a frame hit shooting a standard frame, then the basic mechanics of holding the frame, pulling bands back at an angle, or bending the pouch on release will cause bad things to happen. With a TTF frame the margin of error is smaller than with a OTT style frame. Simply the given size of the little frame makes it harder to hold at the correct position.
> 
> ...


Again thanks. I'd rather ask a question then waist money or hurt myself.


----------



## Barrie (12 mo ago)

I would recommend using really light band's and light ammo to start with . I used Airsoft 6mm plastic BBs and dried peas and beens until I got the hang of shooting them .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The extended grip Secret Agents as shown are perfectly fine for beginners on up.
Yes the frame is smaller than some but the truth is it's actually quite ergonomic and pretty comfortable to hold... the Secret Agent that does not have the little grip extension, the standard model, is harder to hold and a more experienced shooter would have a better time with it.

But to be perfectly honest about it, the fork dimensions of the Secret Agent slingshots are actually larger than most of the commercially available slingshots of the past.... like the milbro types, little Davids, the Zipzip and so forth.
The larger forked slingshots that use big tubes need a large fork because of the type of ammo and elastic they use.

Watch just about any of our videos on how to shoot where pouch hold, release and aiming are shown... and you'll be fine.
We don't sell anything I wouldn't let a kid use... unless we tell you it's for an experienced shooter, like the PFS for example.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We don't sell anything I wouldn't let a kid use... unless we tell you it's for an experienced shooter, like the PFS for example.

That's a great policy, my friend!


----------

